# Late Stage Socialism: Cuba Begins Mass Rationing of Food



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2019)

They all run the same course. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/cuba-food-shortage-rationing-1.5132297


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 11, 2019)

Forget deporting Illegals, we need to deport democrat leadership to Cuba and Venezuela for 6 months.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 11, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Forget deporting Illegals, we need to deport democrat leadership to Cuba and Venezuela for 6 months.


Once we get rid of them why would we ever let them bsck.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Forget deporting Illegals, we need to deport democrat leadership to Cuba and Venezuela for 6 months.


Funny why no leftists are going to Cuba for their glorious healthcare since Obama changed the laws.


----------



## toobfreak (May 11, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> They all run the same course.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/cuba-food-shortage-rationing-1.5132297




Where is the Pope?  Why does he feed illegals so they can sneak into the USA?  Where his aid now to those starving in Cuba?


----------



## daveman (May 11, 2019)

in before BUT THATS NOT REAL SOCIALISM/COMMUNISM/WHATEVER IS CURRENTLY FAILING


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 11, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Where is the Pope? Why does he feed illegals so they can sneak into the USA? Where his aid now to those starving in Cuba?


When it comes to the illegal invasion of parasites, both here and in Europe, the Pope has about as much moral authority as a Ouija board or one of those Magic Eight Ball devices.


----------



## Leo123 (May 11, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> They all run the same course.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/cuba-food-shortage-rationing-1.5132297



It is amazing to me how the Cuban government blames the U.S.   Typical socialist philosophy......It's everyone else's fault.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (May 11, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Forget deporting Illegals, we need to deport democrat leadership to Cuba and Venezuela for 6 months.


Bullshit I say.  We deport the Dimwitocrap leadership to Cuba, then revoke their passports.. They love Socialism they can live there the rest of their sorry lives.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Pope? Why does he feed illegals so they can sneak into the USA? Where his aid now to those starving in Cuba?
> ...




Have you seen this?


*"Dr. Bella Visono Dodd* (1904[1] – 29 April 1969[2]) was a member of the Communist Party of America (CPUSA) in the 1930s and 1940s who later became a vocal anti-communist. After her defection from the Communist Party in 1949, she testified that one of her jobs, as a Communist agent, *was to encourage young radicals to enter Roman Catholic Seminaries." *Bella Dodd - Wikipedia



 And, of course...they hide terms like 'communist' and 'socialist' and 'Fascist'....all of which are accurate....

"Bella Dodd, a Catholic-turned-Communist, later recanted, saying, “In the thirties, we put 1,100 men into the priesthood in order to destroy the Church.” She told of a national Communist convention held in 1944 in Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 12, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> *"Dr. Bella Visono Dodd* (1904[1] – 29 April 1969[2]) was a member of the Communist Party of America (CPUSA) in the 1930s and 1940s who later became a vocal anti-communist. After her defection from the Communist Party in 1949, she testified that one of her jobs, as a Communist agent, *was to encourage young radicals to enter Roman Catholic Seminaries." *Bella Dodd - Wikipedia
> ...


That's what the left does. They play the long waiting game. Mainstream protestant organizations have all been infiltrated and taken over, to a large degree, by the left. So has academia. So has the media. So has the Boy Scouts, so has journalism, of course, etc.

They specialize in putting members on boards and in positions of authority so when they speak or form policy it looks as though they are much more plentiful then they actually are. 
They've never gotten a thing by honestly coming out and stating their full views. Their success is based on lies and their false authority.


----------

